# Faunarium isn't hot enough



## cornsnake1982 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi All

I've just installed some thermometers in my faunarium. My setup didn't come with any but I now know the importance of having them!

The problem is, my temperature gradient isn't warm enough at the hot end and I need to improve it. 

I've got the usual shallow plastic faunarium, with a heat mat underneath. The substrate is aspen and its about 1.5 to 2cm deep. 

The probe from the digital thermometer is resting on top of the aspen and I'm getting a reading of about 26 degrees at the hot end, and about 21.5 at the cold end. 

I've got a habistat heat mat and it sits underneath the faun. The faun itself sits on little feet about 5mm high. I've got the heat mat on the table beneath this so there is a gap between heat mat and faun.

These are my questions:

1. Should I fix the heat mat to the faun, so there isn't a gap between them? I dare say this would improve heat transfer.

2. If not, should I put some tinfoil under the heatmat to reflect the heat back up into the viv?

3. is there another solution I've not considered?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

cornsnake1982 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've just installed some thermometers in my faunarium. My setup didn't come with any but I now know the importance of having them!
> 
> ...


Do you have a stat to regulate temps?? : victory:


----------



## cornsnake1982 (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't, but the plan is to get one asap. My kit seems to be on the basic side of basic, so I'm doing everything I can to address that, starting with the thermometers today.

I've closed the gap between faun and heatmat by standing the heatmat on a few sheets of paper. This has already improved things greatly and I'm now sitting at 27.5 degrees at the hot end.


----------



## Dubia82 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm not sure a thermostat is the issue here if he needs to increase temps... a stat, as far as I know for these applications, would only decrease temps.

... personally, I wouldn't use foil, but I would perhaps raise the mat to the the bottom of the faun using paper/card. I know the problem you speak of and the two solutions I've used myself are to either raise the ambient temps in the room it's in or place it on something warmer, like a viv (in my case, my corns' faun sits on my boas viv, set up just like yours with the heatmat under, but not forced against, the faun).

I often find heatmats inadequate for snakes and lizards and overall prefer overhead lighting/heating... I use heatmats for young snakes, T's and insects (but I like decent ambient temps myself and my rooms don't get too cold at night).


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Hiya, great to hear you are getting a stat as this is the most important piece of equipment any rep keeper can own. One thing I would say is to put the probe of the thermometer on the floor of the faunarium beneath the aspen as most snakes burrow beneath the aspen so you will want the temp from the hottest point in the faunarium to ensure you are not exceeding the safe temps. 

Quick edit: I should say that if the thermometer probe is sat atop the aspen, the air temps may be making the reading lower which is why I suggested putting the probe beneath the aspen so it's as close to the heat source as it can be. 
Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JohansonLeos (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi
My Freind had the same problem so he put the mat inside...Simple:2thumb:


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Dubia82 said:


> I'm not sure a thermostat is the issue here if he needs to increase temps... a stat, as far as I know for these applications, would only decrease temps.
> 
> ... personally, I wouldn't use foil, but I would perhaps raise the mat to the the bottom of the faun using paper/card. I know the problem you speak of and the two solutions I've used myself are to either raise the ambient temps in the room it's in or place it on something warmer, like a viv (in my case, my corns' faun sits on my boas viv, set up just like yours with the heatmat under, but not forced against, the faun).
> 
> I often find heatmats inadequate for snakes and lizards and overall prefer overhead lighting/heating... I use heatmats for young snakes, T's and insects (but I like decent ambient temps myself and my rooms don't get too cold at night).


i wondered if he had it on a stat incase it was turned down too low


----------



## Dubia82 (Jan 19, 2012)

Artisan said:


> i wondered if he had it on a stat incase it was turned down too low


Ah yes, sorry, a very good point I forgot about :blush:


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Dubia82 said:


> Ah yes, sorry, a very good point I forgot about :blush:


You're forgiven :2thumb:


----------



## Sazzness (Oct 18, 2012)

Tbh I wouldn't put the mat inside the faun, as I've read that sometimes snakes can get burned from the direct heat if it gets too hot.
It could possibly be the quality of your mat? Our's goes up to 42C from what I've seen when testing (but we have a thermostat, so it sits between 31-36 - remember though it has to go through the plastic so it will probably be slightly cooler inside the faun). It is directly under the faun and transfers heat pretty well. We have our thermostat probe on the heat mat to make sure it doesn't go too hot, and so we have a good idea of the temp. Our snake seems pretty happy and is thermoregulating, so I can only assume the temp is right for him.  Also, make sure your substrate isn't more than 5mm thick if your mat is below the faun.
We have a MICROclimate International Heatmat.


----------



## Tanith12 (Oct 17, 2012)

I had the same problem. I got some polystyrene insulating stuff to put underneath the mat, which keeps the heat and raises the mat closer to the bottom of the faun. Then I cut a place in that for the stat probe to slide in underneath so that the mat sat flat. I found when it was on top of the mat it raised the faun a bit. I've had it like that for a month now and the temperature had stayed constant. Well apart from the time when the probe slipped out and the temperature shot up and I though I'd cooked my poor girl :gasp: Now it's firmly fixed in place! I know you don't have the stat yet but the polystyrene worked for me to keep the heat up, just keep an eye on the temp. I also kept the aspen to a barely there layer in the warm end and have the thermometer probe in the hide.


----------



## cornsnake1982 (Oct 22, 2012)

As always, top advice, thanks everyone! :no1:

I've now placed the probe under the aspen and its a good bit warmer than on top. 

I had also propped the heat mat up with some sheets of paper to bring it closer to the faun.... naturally, this was too hot. 

I removed some sheets of paper and it is about right but the temp isn't constant.

I'm starting to know how Goldilocks felt! lol

In short, a thermostat is definitely the way to go. In fact, I've just this moment ordered one off Surrey Pets who were loads cheaper than everywhere else I looked. 

my faun has got hides at warm and cold ends so if my little snake was too hot he would go to the other end to cool off wouldn't he? 

I fed him the other day and he retreated to his cave and I've not seen him since. I peer into it a few times a day and he has shifted position so he still seems to be OK, as far as I can tell... I'll be taking him out for a bit of handling in the morning after he's had a chance to digest his dinner.


----------



## Sazzness (Oct 18, 2012)

The temp will differ, tbh. Ours goes from between 32 - 35, so it's pretty normal. A thermostat will make sure it doesn't go too hot or too cold. Nifty little things.  As long as you're in the right area, then it's all good!


----------

